# Snips?



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Just curious what snips you guys are using. I'm doing a bullnose house this week and need a new pair. I have always used Wiss, but their quality has not been there for a few years now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I always used Wiss as well and noticed the poor quality right when I retired. You might try these.

https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-1102S-Aviation-Straight/dp/B001BPWROU


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Wiss are still good not as good as 10 years ago but that goes for everything they still work great out of the box just don't last .


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

gordie said:


> Wiss are still good not as good as 10 years ago but that goes for everything they still work great out of the box just don't last .


Used to cut 4 metal bead at a time and they would last a year. Try that now and they are junk after a week:furious:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I see what your saying I don't stack and cut your right it kills them instantly . I'll make a mark on 4 pieces of 90 then cut 2 at a time tops usually just use the chop saw for stack cuts but you can't do that with bead. But like I was saying everything is made cheaper wiss are just the best I can get . My first screw gun wad a dewalt corded it lasted like 3 years. Bought 2 our hilti chager died so I needed guns to get buy with both guns died before 6 months only being used as back up guns .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Look at these made in USA?
https://klenk.everhard.com/product-categories/klenk-aviation-snips/

Even Moore:

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vqmt=p&hvbmt=p&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_53isrth8qw_p


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

These are great, Really great, Went through many snips, found these been going good for several years now but i clean any mud off, Put back in packet, Look after them and they still nip fine right to the tip.
Sterling black panther


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I really like these compared to the Wiss. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Straight-Cutting-Aviation-Snips-48-22-4030/202950858


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mudslinger said:


> I really like these compared to the Wiss. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Straight-Cutting-Aviation-Snips-48-22-4030/202950858



Yeah Mudslinger, I agree. I really like those Milwaukee snips! :yes:
Although, I don't do use any metal beads,
just paper-faced plastic.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses:thumbup: Have a good weekend


----------

